# Camo used in Manitoba during archery season



## CamoPickle (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

This fall will be my first season bow hunting, and I need to pickup some camo prior to that. I'm curious as to what type of camo people use come archery season. I'm looking between ASAT and Predator, but I'm unsure of the color of predator. It is my first fall in Winnipeg so I'm not sure what the trees are like come the end of August when archery season opens. I'm going to be going after white tail.
I'm thinking green deception, or evolution, but like I said, I'm not sure what the foliage is like.

Any input would be great.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I use Mossy Oak Treestand, it blends in really well with pretty much all of the habitat your going to find in manitoba. What zone are you planning on hunting in??


----------



## CamoPickle (Apr 23, 2009)

nucker04 said:


> I use Mossy Oak Treestand, it blends in really well with pretty much all of the habitat your going to find in manitoba. What zone are you planning on hunting in??


Thanks for the recommendation. I've been told I can use some property down by Pilot Mound, I think it is 31 or 31A. I'm hoping to go down and check it out soon. 

I have a few relatives south of the city, so I'm hoping to find some more places to hunt. I'm not sure if there are many deer, but it can't hurt to ask. I'm also hoping to meet fellow bowhunters that don't mind showing a new guy the ropes.


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

I would go with the Predator Green Deception or the Evolution patterns. That's what I use for all of my spring and yearly fall hunting.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Rich V said:


> I would go with the Predator Green Deception or the Evolution patterns. That's what I use for all of my spring and yearly fall hunting.



what he said or fall grey if you can find it


----------



## CamoPickle (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. Any recommendations on dealers in Winnipeg where I can go take a look?


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

All I use is Predator.

Heights Archery carries Predator.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Asat*

Get some ASAT camo it works everywhere you go as the name says. All Season All Terrain for real it works like a charm


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

We are talking Manitoba here, there may very well be snow on the ground in Sept, better pack some whites


----------



## Archer204 (Mar 1, 2009)

Predator "Deception Brown" (fall/spring) and "Spring Green" for late spring and summer. Been using these two patterens for a couple of years now and have had lots of deer like 5 yards away looking right through me.

^ "We are talking Manitoba here, there may very well be snow on the ground in Sept, better pack some whites" Man, no place in Canada is hotter than Manitoba in the summer, but then, that works for cold in the winter too I guess...


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

For archery above what TYPE of camo you are using i would recommend some thing with Scent Block IQ.. Or Scent blocker Fabric...

This is really important  My dream season suit does me well! Cant even smell the farts!!! LOL ukey:

Camo is overrated! Here in quebec last year we had a guy walking around with White and black camo bibs and a red lumber jack sweater with his bow smoking a cig.. Shot himself a nice 4 pointer


----------



## JPNorth (Jun 7, 2009)

The trees at the end of august are pretty much the same as the earlier summer, so something with a lot of green.


----------

